# Freire-Karakhanyan title fight co-headlines for Shamrock-Slice at Bellator 138



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Bellator MMA’s big June event will have a title fight co-headlining for the night’s Ken Shamrock vs. Kevin “Kimbo Slice” Ferguson main event.
> 
> Officials today announced reigning Bellator featherweight champion Patricio Freire (23-2 MMA, 11-2 BMMA) will rematch Georgi Karakhanyan (24-4-1 MMA, 3-2 BMMA) in Bellator 138’s co-headliner. MMAFighting.com first reported the bout.
> 
> ...


MMA Junkie


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Pitbull goes down here..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

